# This is a cry for help , i really love my dog and dont want to give him up ..



## Poppylover7709 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello everyone i am fairly new here as you all can see . I have a beautiful german shepherd that due to my financial crisis ... i will need if someone can hold him for me until i get back from out of the country . I obviously will pay and also can have my mom go and check up on my beautfiul baby boy he is 2 years old he is also neutered . Due to our living situation we are out and the streets right now and i really didint know where else to look or what else to do . Im runnin out of options and this is unfortunate but hes such a beautiful dog i rlly cnt live without him ... im in east coast nyc area


----------



## ray1270 (Nov 21, 2017)

I’m in n.j. I would be interested in possibly adopting him .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

